# What year 5200 is this?



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there - I just signed up to this forum as I recently purchased my first road bike and am loving it! 

So, here's the deal, I purchased a used 1999 Trek 5200 in good condition. I've put 500 miles on it in under 2 months and like it more every time. In doing some research I noticed that the 1999 Trek 5200 has the 5200 on the top tube. My bike looks like the 1999 but does not have the top tube logo. Then I started questioning whether it's even a 5200. Can anyone provide any insight?

Gracias amigos!


----------



## willco99 (Jun 17, 2004)

*probably removed the decal*

It looks like the owner just removed the decal.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I considered that too. I looked over the area with VERY thoroughly and there is no sign of a decal. Maybe he just knew what he was doing ; )

thanks!


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

With the exception of the missing decals, the paint scheme is identical to the 1999 5200.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Here's my guess:*

Decals on all the painted OCLV Treks I've seen are applied to the basecoat then sprayed over with clear, so removing the top tube decal is unlikely without resulting in some serious damage to the finish. My guess is that your frame might be a 1999 or earlier that was sent back to Trek for warranty work and a repaint sometime after 1999.

*My experience:*

Back in 1999, I sent my 1995 *Trek 5200* that was colored Ice Copper (stunning color IMHO) back to Trek for cracks near the bottom bracket. I was contacted by Trek and told that they could not paint the bike the original Ice Copper since they no longer produced it. So I was given a single color choice for a repaint. I selected Ice Roja (red). They painted my repaired frame that color, and applied a set of 1995 *Trek 5500* decals in place of my old 5200.

In other words, when you send a frame back to Trek for a warranty repaint, you may not always get back a bike with the same color or decal scheme. Maybe your bike was sent back to Waterloo and repainted, but they were out of top tube decals for a 1999 model.

Last May, my trusty old Trek's non-drive side rear lug that connects the seat stay to the chain stay separated from the frame and caused my rear tire to eat into the carbon. I sent the bike back to Trek and they gave me a 2006 Madone 5.5. My guess this frame was sent back to Trek, repaired and given to me. I can't complain since I still have a lifetime warranty on it. 

To prove or disprove my theory, I would suggest that you email Trek with the serial number of your frame. They should have a record of any warranty work performed on it, if any.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Retro Grouch said:


> My guess this frame was sent back to Trek, repaired and given to me.


It's unlikely that you would have received a frame that was previously used. Did it have any signs of use when you received it?


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Retro - great points! I think that scenario is quite plausible. So, there's a decent chance it could be older than a 99 - which honestly I don't mind that much except that I've heard the carbon on the pre-98's have issues. I don't see any cracks in the paint or anything - so it looks like it's in good shape.

I'll contact Trek and let you all know what they say.

Thanks again!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*A couple of things that struck me as odd*



WhiskeyNovember said:


> It's unlikely that you would have received a frame that was previously used. Did it have any signs of use when you received it?


The replacement frame I recieved from Trek had overspray in the rear non-drive side dropout. I had always thought Trek paints its new OCLV frames first, then inserts the aluminum dropouts afterwards. 

The other thing that made me scratch my head: Why would Trek keep a bunch of last year's frames in reserve just taking up floor space in their factory? I got a 2006 model Madone 5.5 frame in July of 2007 as a warranty replacement. You would think I would get the current model. Also, that's about the time Trek was in the start of the production run of the next generation Madone. Moreover, I ride a 54 cm, which is one of the more common sizes, so you'd think Trek would have sent out all those 2006 frames to their dealers by the end of the that model year.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

*Sn?*

Okay - I feel stupid asking this but I can't seem to find the Serial Number. On my other bikes it's right under the bottom bracket; however, there's nothing on the Trek. Here's a pic - there's nothing there, unless it's under the metal piece holding the cable. I guess I'm looking at the wrong place, but I can't find it anywhere. Do you know where I could find it?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The serial number should be located on the inside of your drive side rear dropout.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

That's wehre it is - thank you! I just sent Trek an email!


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks like my 5200 minus the decal. I am almost sure that my decals are not below the clear coat.

One thing, if it has an ICON stem it has likely been recalled. Trek will replace the stem regardless which owner you are. I bought my bike last year and got a $40 credit for the new stem that I had installed. You can do a google search and learn about the recall.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey 99trek5200 - yes I do have the original icon stem. Thanks for the info - I'll definitely do that. The stem is too long for me anyhow, I've been looking to change it out.

Also, I emailed Trek last week - no answer.


----------



## JoWu (Feb 9, 2008)

for what it's worth 3 weeks later. I am the owner of a 1999 5200 Trek and my decals are not under the clearcoat.


----------



## seahuston (Sep 2, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> The other thing that made me scratch my head: Why would Trek keep a bunch of last year's frames in reserve just taking up floor space in their factory?


Couple of weeks late but heres my two cents. On the factory tour at Trek World they took as through the factory and we went through a warehouse filled with huge metal structures, like scafolding, 30 feet high. There were frames on every "shelf" dating back long ago into trek's bikes just for warranties, old oclv frames, lemond ti frames, newer madones, lots and lots of bikes, i wanted to take one, then we walked into the room where they test madones to failure, i wanted to save(take) one.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks JoWu - 

Also, I sent Trek the serial number of the bike and they said that they don't keep history on bike serial numbers and could not tell me anything about it. They offered to look at the pic of the bike and tell me.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jhhall said:


> Thanks JoWu -
> 
> Also, I sent Trek the serial number of the bike and they said that they don't keep history on bike serial numbers and could not tell me anything about it. They offered to look at the pic of the bike and tell me.



Will this website help?

http://www.chainreaction.com/oclvhistory.htm


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

Here you go.

http://www.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-87952-Trek_5200T__1999

It looks like yours and mine, it's a '99.

From the link BAS posted you can see that they changed to threadless headsets in 2000.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks guys. I feel pretty comfortable that I have a 99-5200. With only the top sticker peeled off. 

I really like the chainreaction site - some great information on it! Thanks!


----------

